

Ruby on Rails might be the Mac’s killer development platform - mindplunge
http://www.bmighty.com/blog/main/archives/2008/03/ruby_on_rails_m.html

======
pius
"It takes all the hard work out of building database-driven Web sites. The
secret is its 'scaffolding,' which provides all the basic Web functionality
most sites will ever need. In effect, all you have to do is set up Rails, and
then use the Ruby language to customize the site and add your own business
logic."

While I know oversimplifications like those in this article have their place,
they really annoy me.

------
astrec
Wouldn't it be better stated: "It takes some of the _busy work_ out of
building database-driven Web sites."??

